# He has passed.



## Gerbil2 (Mar 18, 2014)

We have a young buck down and stiff, I don't think he's going to make it. Temp 98. Was up and eating just hours ago but did seem wobbly on his feet. Has been wormed.etc.
I am thinking meningeal worms, it's really the only thing that matches his symptoms. 
We moved him to a new pen about a month and a half ago, we have deer problems. He also could have eaten something, I don't know how, but he scrounges. It has also been cold and wet, mushrooms are everywhere. 
His rumen is still making noises, his neck is stiff. 


We have no local livestock vets, not within any reasonable distance. By the time we could get him anywhere, (Hours) it be too late. We do have a cat/dog vet that might be able to help if we can find out what's going on. But they don't have any idea how to take on a goat, so unless I can find out myself.


We have never had any disease problems, we're CAE tested negative, etc. 
They're wormed regularly.


----------



## Godsgrl (Mar 18, 2014)

Our vet might be able to help. Payton Animal Hospital 229 723 3727


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

Get him warmed up ASAP, you may want to bring him in your house with warm blankets/towels, heat lamp, blow dryer ANYTHING! Give him some Nutri-drench and probiotics!

take a look at this link- it has many #'s you can call, not all of them are vets
http://www.goatworld.com/911/


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

So sorry you are going thru this. Hoping he can make

Maybe @Roll farms @20kidsonhill @elevan will see this!


----------



## Gerbil2 (Mar 18, 2014)

He's already in, blanketed and we've got hot water bottles all around him. 
Nutri-drenched, etc. 

I am gonna try and call,


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

This is a good thread here on BYH's.

Link -Topic for low temperatures in goats


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

Gerbil2 said:


> He's already in, blanketed and we've got hot water bottles all around him.
> Nutri-drenched, etc.
> 
> I am gonna try and call,


Glad you are going to call! Please keep us posted!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 18, 2014)

If he's stiff, maybe tetanus? Give Pipestone Vet Clinic a call.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

How is he doing? Did you get any advice?


----------



## Gerbil2 (Mar 18, 2014)

I called and texted several on that site, either nothing or an answering machine. 
But he's gone.
I just can't believe that this morning he was so good. 
Last month I noticed he was a little thin and he stumbled a bit, but he's always been clumsy. My brain didn't register anything other than that.
Wormed him and he went back to normal. Aside from that, he's always looked good, a little lanky, but good. 
I wonder if it was the stress of moving and it just compromised him? He didn't like not being able to see the does, he did have his wether friend though. 

I can't goat right now. I wish I had noticed something or that he had given us some sort of warning, anything. I don't even know. In the last year I've lost two goats, I've never lost a goat before. We've been raising them here for 8 years now, not even a kidding issue. Guess we were on borrowed time, but sheesh. 
I already miss him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I was really hoping he would be get past this. It is so hard to lose them. Please consider a necropsy. I don't know what state you are in, so I can't recommend a lab. Our lab only charges about $40 for one, they check everything. That is the only way you can tell for sure.

Again, I am so very sorry for your loss, very sad for you right now.


----------



## Gerbil2 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am currently looking for a place that will do one.
I don't think what took him is contagious, unless it's those worms. But we going on a preventive course against them just in case. I didn't know they existed, but everything else that showed those symptoms was not really communicable. 
Either way, I want to find out what it was. I'm in AL, kind of in the middle of nowhere and a sea of subdivisions, hence the no livestock vet. We used to have one here, up until about two years ago. 

I keep saying it's just part of this whole farm thing, but it's not working very well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gerbil2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Tick paralysis.99% sure.
It mimics the symptoms of everything on my list and includes the ones I couldn't account for.
We also found a good sized tick.

I didn't even really think about goats getting ticks, I've never seen one with one.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 18, 2014)

The only ticks I've ever had on any of my goats were on the wattles of one of my bucks. Last year was brutal for them! So sorry for your loss


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

Ticks?  I would never have guessed! I will defiantly be checking my goats once tick season is here. Last year I used this on my girls when the fly's got bad, maybe I will have to do it again for ticks this year.... 

I don't know if you still want to get him to a lab but I will post this anyway- http://www.labs.alabama.gov/home/policies-and-procedures


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2014)

I would definitely get a necropsy done to be sure of the cause of death.

I'm very sorry that you lost him.


----------



## kinder (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gerbil2 (Mar 18, 2014)

I still plan on doing the necropsy, just in case. I'd rather not find out later that is was something else and/or spreadable. 
But I'm pretty sure at this point. It would explain a lot, his pen was boarding the woods- we have every bit of wildlife that ever was or will be native to AL. We have also had tick problems in the past. It just didn't come to mind, I wish it had. Although I still probably would have been too late. He was just so furry and his coat was black. I barely found it when I did. 

Thank you all, on the bright-ish side our doe just delivered a healthy little buckling on the other side of the property. She just had to wait till the most inconvenient time, but both are doing well and he's bopping about the place like booger already. 

I don't understand goats. I give up on trying to.


----------



## Gerbil2 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, thought I would update just in case anyone else hits the same problem. It was not tick paralysis.
Apparently the previous owners of this house kept some rather nasty insecticides in a shed just up a couple feet from where we set up the new buck pen. They seeped into the ground or something and somehow he got into them.We had already disposed of the contents of that shed a while ago. I thought all was good, but some of those scary things can stay in the ground for a while apparently. No wonder they were banned. I really didn't think to check the soil.


The buck pen has since been relocated and the section of the yard currently off limits for anything alive.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 4, 2014)

Poor guy  


Thank you for updating the thread. BYH's comes up in a lot of searches that involves goats, its always nice to have the answer when looking at these things.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes...I also thank you for updating...very helpful for us all, and again...so very sorry


----------



## kinder (Jun 5, 2014)

Me 2.. information is a powerful tool.


----------

